# Luxury suspension help



## dvious (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm looking to change out the suspension on my wives 2006 A6 3.2 Quattro. Since it is her car I am looking for something that is not stiff at all. I would consider coils if I can achieve that but won't look past a spring/strut set up.
Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Luxury suspension help (dvious)*

We have had excellent luck while using the Eibach Pro-Kit product on the A6 vehicles. The spring set will lower the car 1.2" all the way around and add a "more positive" feel. Yes a little stiffer but the added advantages of improved handleing and appearance will far out weigh any adverse effect.
If we can be any more help please let us know.
BTW- Vortex special on your specific application will be $ 239.95


----------



## dvious (Oct 22, 2008)

What about replacing the stock struts and shocks? Is that recommended with these?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (dvious)*

Yes reccommened to allow for a shorted strut/shock shaft to prevent bottoming out.
Bilsteins will run about $550-600 per set.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

for a couple hundred more you could get a good set of coilovers that will have the same effect but with height flexibility.


----------

